# With this rain is there hope



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I've heard and read on other boards about the lack of hens this year from Mi down to Missouri. We had a hard frost a week ago which usually puts an end to ground mushrooms, but the last few days I've been finding huge agaricus, arvensis and camprestis. Also seeing a lot of shaggys. The velvet shanks are coming on too. Still no fall oysters to speak of and they are usually plentiful by now. Strange year indeed.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Spotted a bear hounds tooth on the end of an oak log today. It's about the size of a shucked walnut. Found a big one there last fall. Found a few Entoloma abortivum in a pile of leaf mulch, too. Tks celti. Just helped me ID it..


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I cooked up some of those aborted entolomas today and really liked them. They have a sweet after taste.

I'm going back out tomorrow to pick more. Hopefully I'll find more mouse ears and if I'm lucky I'll find a hericium or two!

I'll check every big old oak I see for hens but I'm not expecting any.

Someone told me he thinks he saw honeys on MSU campus today!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Aborted & Non-aborted Entolomas are all I did well on. The good part is, they were all growing in my yard. There was so much rain in my area that the Slugs ate the Mushrooms as soon as they popped ! ( Morels, Chanterelles & etc )


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

koby said:


> Worst year for EVERYTHING in my 15 years of doing this. Totally out of whack. Went out two days ago to check Blewit spots. Theres big white mushrooms that always grow near the Blewits...those are up and fully grown...not a single Blewit to be found. Never had a year where the Blewits didnt show up. You need consistent temperatures and rain for good mushroom seasons. It was so out of whack this year, with heat waves and cold spells and inconsistent rain. Maybe next year we get back to normal.


The Michigan mushrooms I most care about that I find, hens & black morels, were a total bust this season.....Spring & Fall species.

It is the weather, we can only hope this late Winter & Spring do not warm up like some of the last several seasons.

I took some heat for explaining that I thought the weather was a problem for some of the past seasons poor production.....it should be evident now.

I hope for a normal progression into the Spring of 2018.....


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Thought I'd pop in and let you all know I found some honey mushrooms today at the base of a tree loaded with poison ivy vines. Needless to say I only picked one to get a good look at it. I might be regretting that tomorrow.

I also found a lovely patch of flammulina velutipes. At first I thought they were galerinas but when I saw that lovely stem and smelled that slightly metallic scent I knew it was a good find. Better yet they were almost poison ivy free. There was just one thin wispy vine I had to work around. I don't even know if it was poison ivy but the stuff is everywhere down here!

Also found some late oyster mushrooms. Panellus serotinus or seratina.... something like that. They are not too bad to eat and could be medicinal.

It still seems very dry here in southern MI.


----------

